# Brazilian Rainbow Boa



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Hi There,

Im picking up my new baby Brazilian Rainbow Boa tonight, does anyone own one of these? 

I've only ever had corns and rat snakes before so this is a new one for me 

Pictures taken by breeder:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

What a cutie


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice! I've looked after a friend's BRB for three months, it tagged me on the arm three times...


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

He's a stunner.

I used to have a breeding pair of Colombians. Really nasty pair, mainly the female.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I have just got back from picking snakie up. The breeders were lovely, let me choose from the five babies they had and meet and handle the parents (who are stunning!!). I decided to go for this one because he was the biggest, the best feeder and the only one who didnt curl into strike pose lol!

These pics were take just after we arrived home, as you can tell, he's very tame and chilled out! He's due to shed any day so he will be a different colour then lol Check out his rainbow shimmer though, soooo pretty!





































Beautiful eye










Now to the serious stuff... I have shortlisted TWO names and need opinions.

Name 1 - Mickey.. Because he has a Mickey Mouse marking!!










Name 2 - Scrumpy.. Because of this picture the breeder had lol










Which do we like?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I like Mickey.

His markings are amazing. I prefer the overall look of the Brazilian. They have a much nicer shaped head than the Columbian aswell.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I dont really know much about the columbians to be honest. I went for the brazilian mostly due to the info i found about being ideal for novice snake owners. Whilst i owned loads of snakes years ago, its been a LONG time since i even held one so i feel like im starting over again!

Are the columbians also quite high maintenance? This little guy needs really high humidity. Thank god i have a chameleon or i'd be clueless about how to achieve that lol


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I vote for Mickey he's so pretty


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! What a truly beautiful snake! :001_tt1:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thank you! He is rather stunning  lol

I think he is officially MICKEY


----------



## healpro (Mar 11, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> I dont really know much about the columbians to be honest. I went for the brazilian mostly due to the info i found about being ideal for novice snake owners. Whilst i owned loads of snakes years ago, its been a LONG time since i even held one so i feel like im starting over again!
> 
> Are the columbians also quite high maintenance? This little guy needs really high humidity. Thank god i have a chameleon or i'd be clueless about how to achieve that lol


Yes Columbians need very similar conditions to BRBs, hot and steamy!
She stops feeding if it is not quite right!
She has a lovely temperament, very placid although she did tag the OH a couple of days ago but he was attempting to remove shed from her face at the time so fair dos really.
She is very lazy tho', will poo IN her hide and then coil herself up so that she is not touching it! Yuck


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Ive heard they are abit bitey but our female was sooo friendly, never bit or went to and she was a rescue with very little handling. 

I love BRB cried when our girl died  he is gorgeous i think micky suits him  

ours liked it hot and steamy during the day and then turned down sabit at night, that was the only way she would eat and my she was a piggie!


----------

